# My progress so far



## poweller93 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi all,

Just thought I'd put up my prgoress pics, see what you all think 









Top pic is me before I started, I was always one of them skinny but lean kids, 2nd pic is about 6 months down the line, 3rd 4th and 5th are my latest, although in the last 2 I have began bulking back up, the 3rd is me when I cut for June and July.

Aiming to put on another 10kg, at the moment I'm about 6 ft, just shy of 90kg.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

****in hate you young lads (that's a compliment by the way). How long start to finish?


----------



## poweller93 (Aug 22, 2013)

Think I started Ocoberish 2011


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice sports bra:lol:


----------



## poweller93 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks pal


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

poweller93 said:


> Think I started Ocoberish 2011


Woah that's a very long time. Nevertheless, good progress mate, keep it up!


----------



## poweller93 (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah it seemed to take me bloody ages to fill out! I was very small when I started though. Kept plugging away and tinkering with my diet/program and evventually the results started coming


----------



## poweller93 (Aug 22, 2013)

Saying that actually, I have drank pretty much every weekend since I started as well as having the odd lash up holiday so I cant have too many complaints!


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

I think you look in top condition mate. Well done :beer:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

top effort mate, lats and chest seemed to have filled out well


----------



## poweller93 (Aug 22, 2013)

Cheers for the compliments all. Always gives you that little extra motivation when you see that hard work you put in paying off! :thumbup1:


----------



## terryhogan (Aug 19, 2013)

Boss progress mate. Very good.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

you look swole brah.

serioulsy nice work. cvnt :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Not bad for nearly 2 years mate. 1 thing thou is you collapse your chest a lot in the pics.


----------



## Powello (Feb 7, 2013)

Not massively experienced with taking photos tbh, how would you suggest I take them to avoid this?


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Good effort mate. Give it a few more years, jump on the gear, and you'll be a beast.


----------



## Powello (Feb 7, 2013)

TommyFire said:


> Good effort mate. Give it a few more years, jump on the gear, and you'll be a beast.


I was tinkering with the idea of a PH cycle of epidrol followed by a nolvadex PCT. I'm looking for the more athletic look rather than an absolute hulk, kind of like a Jeff Seid physique I guess. Have you got any advice on this or do you think I would be better off waiting a year?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Powello said:


> Not massively experienced with taking photos tbh, how would you suggest I take them to avoid this?


If you could get someone to do them for you that would help.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Loving the crop top mate 

Good progress


----------



## Law08 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey,

What's ya routine if ya don't mind me asking?


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Good effort, keep working!


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

Looking good. Even when bulking have you always managed to keep bf low enough to see abs etc?


----------



## Powello (Feb 7, 2013)

Law08 said:


> Hey,
> 
> What's ya routine if ya don't mind me asking?


At the moment I'm on the following split:

Chest/bis

Legs

Back tris

Shoulders

Chest/back

I'm changing this now to fit around my rugby schedule though so as of next week it's:

Chest/bis

Back/tris

Legs

Back/chest

Arms

Shoulders

Had to fit in the extra arms day cos I feel I'm lacking in the bicep department.


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

Good progress mate. Keep it up


----------



## Powello (Feb 7, 2013)

Kickboxer.Stu said:


> Looking good. Even when bulking have you always managed to keep bf low enough to see abs etc?


Cheers pal.

When I was at my 'bulkiest' I still had very slight abs, although I'm not sure if this was just down to me not training them enough.

IMO if you want to keep abs but gain size your best bet is to roughly calculate the required calories to grow, stick to that with your diet, don't go to mad on the carbs and throw a couple of sprint sessions into the mix every week.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Powello said:


> Cheers pal.
> 
> When I was at my 'bulkiest' I still had very slight abs, although I'm not sure if this was just down to me not training them enough.
> 
> IMO if you want to keep abs but gain size your best bet is to roughly calculate the required calories to grow, stick to that with your diet, don't go to mad on the carbs and throw a couple of sprint sessions into the mix every week.


What did your daily bulk diet look like, good effort keeping lean.


----------



## Powello (Feb 7, 2013)

Talaria said:


> What did your daily bulk diet look like, good effort keeping lean.


Breakfast

4 eggs on 2 whole meal toast with a can of beans

Brunch

Tuna with broccoli, 2 bananas with peanut butter

Lunch

2 chicken breasts, 1 sweet potato, broccoli

Snack

2 scoops protein with semi skimmed milk

Tea

Chicken or tuna with pasta or egg noodles and chopped veg

Post workout

Jacket potato with tuna and sweetcorn

Before bed casein shake with creatine

I was snacking on fruit and flapjacks etc throughout the day too


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

Very similar to myself. Diets pretty similar to mine too.

Well done :thumb:


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Powello said:


> Breakfast
> 
> 4 eggs on 2 whole meal toast with a can of beans
> 
> ...


Mate, good diet!


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

poweller93 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just thought I'd put up my prgoress pics, see what you all think
> 
> ...


Whats your strength like?


----------



## Powello (Feb 7, 2013)

TommyFire said:


> Whats your strength like?


Just to clear up any confusion I'm the OP but for some reason this account is disabled from starting threads :s

Squats I can get 135kg for 4 sets of 8

Flat bench I'm on 40kg dumbells 4 x 10-12

Deadlifts I'm only on 120kg or there abouts at the moment thanks to a lower back injury :/


----------

